
Another way to be productive while working - aguapoints
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.aguapoints.org<p>Agua Points is an app that rewards users with giftcards for not using their phones in support of the cause to build water wells. Users are rewarded with gift cards to some of their favorite places. Check out the website at www.aguapoints.org So far the app is only on iPhones.<p>Can you help out by downloading and giving us feedback? It&#x27;ll be greatly appreciated.
======
kevinsimper
I think you're missing the part where the money are coming from because that
part does not make sense. "Who would donate money to people to not use a
phone?"

What are the idea with the video above the fold? It would make more sense to
use that section to explain what the app is about!

Just my two cents :)

